# Bighead Carp shooting



## Hard Core (Oct 6, 2012)

A liitle preview of episode 2's action. The Kentucky bigheads
took a beating on this show.

http://


----------



## S Adams (Oct 6, 2012)

Short but look like its going to be good!


----------



## Bowfisher (Oct 6, 2012)

Looking good Chuck!!


----------



## Michael (Oct 6, 2012)

Love the nod at the end CB


----------



## BigSwole (Oct 26, 2012)

That was pretty sweet


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

looks fun


----------

